# Utorrent client causing internet browsing to fail



## Radi_SVK (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello people,its been a while I've seeked help here at TPU.but need your advice again.
Im having a strange issue when running Utorrent.In the holly second I launch it,browsing internet on my computer becomes impossible.and thats on both FF4 and IE9.the pages doesnt load and shows error.When I run windows network diagnosis,it shows an error you can see on my attachment.In the holly second I quit Utorrent,browsers work again..What the hell is going on?


----------



## Bundy (Apr 2, 2011)

Is uTorrent working ok? maybe your ISP doesn't like torrents.

If uTorrent is working ok, have you tried capping it's speed? maybe it is consuming all your bandwidth.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 2, 2011)

i had the same problem ! closed utorrent and restarted router that seemed to fix it( i use chrome)


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 2, 2011)

Bundy said:


> If uTorrent is working ok, have you tried capping it's speed? maybe it is consuming all your bandwidth.



I didnt know there is such a thing that a torrent client uses all your bandwich and thus causing a browsing problem.can anyone comfirm this?I'll try to cap the speed anyway and we will see.

EDIT:so I've tried decreasing the bandwich on torrent client and it didnt help



AltecV1 said:


> i had the same problem ! closed utorrent and restarted router that seemed to fix it( i use chrome)



In my case I do not need to restart the router.just like I wrote previously.literally in the same moment I quit Utorrent client I can use the browsers again.

so can you browse with chrome while running torrent client?cos if yes,then I simply just install chrome and use it while running torrent.Im not a huge torrent user anyway,so can survive with chrome for few minutes.

Interesting thing is that with older FF (or Utorrent) ((you see this is te problem,there is too many changes happening on your computer,software wise that it makes it hard to find out whats the problem)) this was not happpening.
And another thing is that since I've upgraded my proadband I have a new router too,so something could be blocking there too..If you have any idea,please feel free to share it,thanks.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 2, 2011)

I would reinstall both your browser(s) and your download client(s) (uTorrent, Az, etc).

I recommend this because it sounds like uTorrent is taking up all your bandwith, so if you reinstall it, it might reset it to its original settings.

If that doesn't work, try limiting the download speed in uTorrent. This is done by right clicking the uTorrent tray icon, highlighting "download speed" and selecting a lower setting. Adjust this and see if your browser and other programs work on a lower setting.

Also, to humor us run speedtest and tell us the results.

http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 2, 2011)

are you sure its utorrent?? ie9 and FF do it to me even when i dont run utorrent. chrome works fine


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting little dilemna you have here.
Do you have another computer on the network?
If so, can it access the internet when you have torrents running on your rig?
That will narrow things down a bit.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a 7.5 average mb/s DL speed on Speedtest and I can run uTorrent and a bunch of other crap 24/7, so check your speed and consider other connections and use my speed to eliminate whether or not it's a bandwidth issue,


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 2, 2011)

Is the rig your using wireless, or hard wired? Had the same issue as you are now having with my wireless access rigs. In the end I dumped utorrent and started using Tixati. utorrent just likes to go haywire to much, at least in my experience.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 3, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I would reinstall both your browser(s) and your download client(s) (uTorrent, Az, etc).
> 
> I recommend this because it sounds like uTorrent is taking up all your bandwith, so if you reinstall it, it might reset it to its original settings.
> 
> ...





Man you made me LOL specially with above thing  my download speed is a constant 28+ Mbps and my upload is 1.05 Mbps..not too bad,huh?
Im using Utorrent for abou 5 years and of course it will slow your internet speed,any torrent client would.but in 5 years I've never experienced that during Utorrent usage my internet browser would not work at all.



overclocking101 said:


> are you sure its utorrent?? ie9 and FF do it to me even when i dont run utorrent. chrome works fine



When not running Utorrent,never have any browser issue with FF4.IE9 I use very rarely.I've tried to install chrome and its happening with it too,so its narrowing down to Utorrent..but surely there still might be something else..If you google this issue with Utorrent,actually lot of stuff comes up,but its all dated like 2007 - 2010,nothing very recent.there is stuff about some kind of patch but its all for Win XP.



Kreij said:


> Interesting little dilemna you have here.
> Do you have another computer on the network?
> If so, can it access the internet when you have torrents running on your rig?
> That will narrow things down a bit.



this was probably the most reasonable reply yet,so thanks buddy,but of course I appreciate all of the other guys replies too...
So after reading your post Kreij,I've done a little experiment.I run Utorrent on my main rig,of course browsers stopped working,then I turned on my lappie and..on wireless it worked without any issues.then I hard wired it with my router and this also worked fine.then I run Utorrent on my lappie too and wow..browser still worked I was like wait a moment uumm...(Utorrent on my laptop was allready updated to the same latest version as on my gaming rig,so its not the version that sucks)..then on my laptop,I run in Utorrent the setup guide,which supposed to determine the best possible speed settings,which when you finish the test,auto set to maximum possible speed...then the browser stopped working on my lappie too!!!..WAIT WAIT guys,before you say "you see I told you that its Utorrnet taking all your bandwich..cos then I decreased these speed settings in Utorrent(just like I've tried previously on my gaming rig too) and this unfortunately doesnt not put things back to normal..so what is the conclusion so far?I think there is something else that Utorrents setup guide fucks up while trying to do the best for you..



blkhogan said:


> Is the rig your using wireless, or hard wired? Had the same issue as you are now having with my wireless access rigs. In the end I dumped utorrent and started using Tixati. utorrent just likes to go haywire to much, at least in my experience.



well I just love Utorrent too much,dont want to dump it so quick..after all,as I said over 5 years I never had similar issues..to answer your question,my main rig is obviously hard wired


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I've looked around the internet trying to figure it out but I too only found some fix for XP SP2.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 3, 2011)

tried changing net.max_halfopen in Advanced @ Preferences?

i use 4 as value for KIS ^^;


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I run in Utorrent the setup guide,which supposed to determine the best possible speed settings,which when you finish the test,auto set to maximum possible speed...then the browser stopped working on my lappie too!!!..



Nice, that eliminated the rig and router as the problem.
I don't use Torrent software (no need for it) so the next thing you need to do is research exactly what that setup program is changing on your system.
It's obviously not just affecting the torrent software so it has to be changing some underlying network setting in the registry or something.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 3, 2011)

As Kreij said you need to find out what settings the auto-setup is changing.Did you check if it is changing the " Enable UPnP or NAT-PMP " settings in µTorrent

Also you could do a new clean install of utorrent and just set your max speeds manually instead of using the auto-setup

EDIT: It is years from I ever used µtorrent but I remember I had to use a static IP and manually forward the port on my router to get it to work correctly.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 3, 2011)

Check to make sure utorrent didnt set up to use a proxy. Or even IE and FF/Chrome for that matter. 

EDIT: Also, using IP masking software (running through a proxy) can have this effect.


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hello people,its been a while I've seeked help here at TPU.but need your advice again.
> Im having a strange issue when running Utorrent.In the holly second I launch it,browsing internet on my computer becomes impossible.and thats on both FF4 and IE9.the pages doesnt load and shows error.When I run windows network diagnosis,it shows an error you can see on my attachment.In the holly second I quit Utorrent,browsers work again..What the hell is going on?



Are you with virgin by any chance and have the new "superhub"? if so disable the firewall on the hub, had the same issues myself when they gimme this POS


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 4, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> Are you with virgin by any chance and have the new "superhub"? if so disable the firewall on the hub, had the same issues myself when they gimme this POS



Bingo Maaaaan!!  I do indeed have virgin and their new superhub.off topic,as you might know by now,there were few issues with it,specifically the packet loss issue and now a new firmware should be on its way soon,so watch out...
I looked into the hub settings and I know that there is obviously a firewall,but can anyone share their knowledge how safe is disabling the firewall in the router??
Thanks to all of you guys so far for advice,as you many adviced,I'll give it a go and do a nice fresh install of Utorrent and then set the speeds myself.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I looked into the hub settings and I know that there is obviously a firewall,but can anyone share their knowledge how safe is disabling the firewall in the router??



Rather than disabling the firewall, You could try setting up a static IP, and then forwarding the port you use for µTorrent manually through your router.

You can get some more info on that here


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 4, 2011)

blkhogan said:


> Is the rig your using wireless, or hard wired? Had the same issue as you are now having with my wireless access rigs. In the end I dumped utorrent and started using Tixati. utorrent just likes to go haywire to much, at least in my experience.



Today I've tried a lot with Utorrent,it worked sort of on and off,but more off.so I've given up and tried Tixati and I have to say Im glad that you've mentioned it,works flawlessly.It takes few minutes to get used to it because of the totally different user interface and settings,but once you pass this its amazingly fast.
Well goodbye Utorrent for now then,its Tixati time.
Thanks again guys for all your input and if you havent really tried Tixati,give it a go,you will be surprised..


----------



## Kreij (Apr 4, 2011)

@Rado : Thanks for posting what worked for you. 
Sometimes people will ask questions, get answers and never post the results.
It's much appreciated that you took the time to explain the results to make the thread useful to others.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 5, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @Rado : Thanks for posting what worked for you.
> Sometimes people will ask questions, get answers and never post the results.
> It's much appreciated that you took the time to explain the results to make the thread useful to others.



Yeah,this is a community after all,and we should all give some final input,to make sure that the people that took the time to participate in your post and help request,have their satisfaction in the form of knowing that they could be helpful.Sometimes you see that people post to troll,or they clearly post trying to be smarter,or show you that they are supposedly smarter.But all the folks here in my little Utorrent thread showed genuine interest in helping me and thats what I appreciate the most.I can safely say that so far in most of my threads I posted I received almost instant advice,many times carrying even the solution allready.Thats why Im coming back to TPU all the time.



oily_17 said:


> Rather than disabling the firewall, You could try setting up a static IP, and then forwarding the port you use for µTorrent manually through your router.
> 
> You can get some more info on that here



Isnt the Static IP not very safe for torrenting?


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 9, 2011)

Update:

There is a new firmware revision just released for the Virgin Media SuperHub, released 07/04/11 vers: R25, to update just turn off the power on your superhub for 30 seconds and turn back on. To check log into your SuperHub (192.168.0.1 default username and password: admin/changeme) and go to advanced settings, it will tell you the firmware revision under "software version" so you can check when you have rebooted it does infact update. 

Mine has been updated and now works with the firewall turned on, downloading in uTorrent and brrowsing (no DNS errors) I know you have a work around though thought I would let you know anyway


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 9, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> Update:
> 
> There is a new firmware revision just released for the Virgin Media SuperHub, released 07/04/11 vers: R25, to update just turn off the power on your superhub for 30 seconds and turn back on. To check log into your SuperHub (192.168.0.1 default username and password: admin/changeme) and go to advanced settings, it will tell you the firmware revision under "software version" so you can check when you have rebooted it does infact update.
> 
> Mine has been updated and now works with the firewall turned on, downloading in uTorrent and brrowsing (no DNS errors) I know you have a work around though thought I would let you know anyway



Thanks,Yeah I remembered yesterday that I shall check back if they've release the update yet and what I see?that it actually has been released just the previous day so I've installed it and No problems so far.for me the most important change was solving the packet loss issue,which now shows 0%,just the way it should be.speed wise I do not see any significant difference.Interesting is that If you check virgins forums,there are people allready complaining about this firmware too.they moan something about pages that previously loaded not loading after firmware update and thats disgrace how this could leave virgin (the update) to public..silly billy people LOL  I have no issues what so ever...


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Isnt the Static IP not very safe for torrenting?



Makes no difference to safety at all, all you are doing is assigning an IP manually rather than your router handing out an IP for your computer.This is only your address on your home network and your Public IP address will not be affected.

It is also important to have a static IP when you are forwarding a port through your router, because after restarting your computer it may get a different IP address if not set manually.


----------



## Extreme9936 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello all, this is my first posting as I had the exact same issue and I resolved it by uninstalling the Latest Utorrent client and downloading version 2.2.1 from file hippo. I had to remind myself that the latest version isn't always the best. 

I hope this helps, as it was really annoying  have no internet when starting utorrent. I also noticed that it instantly started downloading when I opened the 2.2.1 version up vs the latest.


----------

